# Do you really want to look good naked?



## seabee (Dec 23, 2004)

I think I'm happier with a little extra meat and filling out my shirts.  When I'm really cut, I look marginal in clothes. 

Anyone else?


----------



## Du (Dec 23, 2004)

seabee said:
			
		

> I think I'm happier with a little extra meat and filling out my shirts. When I'm really cut, I look marginal in clothes.
> 
> Anyone else?


Being bigger is always better. Who cares what you look like naked? Lift big, eat big, get big.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 23, 2004)

seabee said:
			
		

> I think I'm happier with a little extra meat and filling out my shirts. When I'm really cut, I look marginal in clothes.
> 
> Anyone else?


 CLothing off the rack ... especially shirts ... seldom fit me well.  When I wear a shirt that is comfortable in the chest and shoulders there is an extra 10 yards of fabric in the waist area.  T-shirts shrink down Ok ... but button-ups ... fugetaboutit.


----------



## ShannonC_77 (Dec 23, 2004)

seabee said:
			
		

> I think I'm happier with a little extra meat and filling out my shirts. When I'm really cut, I look marginal in clothes.
> 
> Anyone else?


Interesting thought.  Really true if you think about it, like how many people see you in your clothes, and how many people see you naked?  And those few that see you naked, most likely they're too busy thinking how they look at the same time that they wouldn't notice any flaws anyway....   I say go for the meaty look!


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 23, 2004)

I think clothes look better on my when I'm lower body fat.  As well, I feel that lower body fat levels give the illusion of more size via the increased definition, particularly in my arms.  It's all opinion.  Do whatever floats your boat.


----------



## WilliamB (Dec 23, 2004)

Wow this is a horrible question.  Most people are not going to look worse in their clothes because they lift weights or cut some fat.  This is just a wasted thread.  Having some nice looking muscles make you look good naked or in clothes end of discussion.  Go ask the ladies, dont ask us jocks lol.


----------



## LAM (Dec 23, 2004)

depends on what "look" you are going for and if other peoples perception of you matters that much. in this day and age if you are anywhere close to 15% body fat you are almost a greek god, less than 10% body fat and you look like a total freak of nature...


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 24, 2004)

I admire people who succesfully maintain 8-12 percent body fat.  It's looks far better nude than the average joe


----------



## Du (Dec 24, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> CLothing off the rack ... especially shirts ... seldom fit me well. When I wear a shirt that is comfortable in the chest and shoulders there is an extra 10 yards of fabric in the waist area. T-shirts shrink down Ok ... but button-ups ... fugetaboutit.


Absolutely. It fucking sucks. Im 6'4", 250, with a 34 inch waist but broad shoulders. If I get a size to fit my shoulders and height, the stomach is about 15 inches too big. Its tough, and frustrating.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 24, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> depends on what "look" you are going for and if other peoples perception of you matters that much. in this day and age if you are anywhere close to 15% body fat you are almost a greek god, less than 10% body fat and you look like a total freak of nature...



Bahaha!


----------



## mrguy (Dec 24, 2004)

Of course it also depends on how fat you are!

If you got a gut, your going to say meaty looks better!

I would bet most ladies would like to see nice hard abs once those clothes come off.

As someone said, what ever floats your boat! If it makes you feel better about your gut, then go for it.

The gut on men is one of the hardest areas to lose once it has gained a lot of sublevel fat. 

Personally, once my gut is gone, I'm going to wear those old split shirts that leave your stomach showing just so I can show the world my wash board abs. (I've got a ways to go so for now, I guess the meaty look is alright too!!)


----------



## QuestionGuy (Dec 24, 2004)

Depends on the season, During summer bb are usually cut and look good on the beach, but I look much smaller during summer due to the loss of weight. But during winter when im bulking I put on about 15-20 pounds and I look a lot bigger with a nice shirt on.................I like both, but If I could have 8-10% all the time I would love that, It is just to hard tho..


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 24, 2004)

QuestionGuy said:
			
		

> Depends on the season, During summer bb are usually cut and look good on the beach, but I look much smaller during summer due to the loss of weight. But during winter when im bulking I put on about 15-20 pounds and I look a lot bigger with a nice shirt on.................I like both, but If I could have 8-10% all the time I would love that, It is just to hard tho..


15-20lbs of fat??? Good god lol...why not try a little bit of a cleaner bulk then?


----------



## QuestionGuy (Dec 24, 2004)

no no, I mean like around 15 pounds on a bulk when Im adding muscle and fat together man...


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 24, 2004)

QuestionGuy said:
			
		

> no no, I mean like around 15 pounds on a bulk when Im adding muscle and fat together man...


Oh ok I was like damn your bulks must be crazy if you add 15-20lbs of fat lol.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Dec 24, 2004)

*yup*



			
				DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Oh ok I was like damn your bulks must be crazy if you add 15-20lbs of fat lol.



I never get to the poin where I have a gut or where I look like the "normal guy".....even on bulks..


----------



## Arnold (Dec 24, 2004)

seabee said:
			
		

> I think I'm happier with a little extra meat and filling out my shirts.  When I'm really cut, I look marginal in clothes.
> 
> Anyone else?



If you live in a "seasonal" state like I do, Colorado, then yes in the summer I want to be more cut since I will be wearing less clothing, but in the winter I would rather bulk up and fill out my clothes.


----------



## mikesteg (Dec 24, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Absolutely. It fucking sucks. Im 6'4", 250, with a 34 inch waist but broad shoulders. If I get a size to fit my shoulders and height, the stomach is about 15 inches too big. Its tough, and frustrating.



I went and researched this one time and "athletic" cut (in the U.S.) is something like 8 inches larger at the waist than in the chest.  Talk about industry feeding the public's delusions of adequacy.       

I think the real question is: when you're naked, do you look good enough to ask "honey, will you tailor this shirt for me?" and get a "yeah, whatever, now..."     
Maybe this guy's technique would help -->


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 24, 2004)

> I went and researched this one time and "athletic" cut (in the U.S.) is something like 8 inches larger at the waist than in the chest. Talk about industry feeding the public's delusions of adequacy.



Wait a second...what the hell does that mean?  I know I'm not understanding that right.


----------



## seabee (Dec 24, 2004)

WilliamB said:
			
		

> Wow this is a horrible question.  Most people are not going to look worse in their clothes because they lift weights or cut some fat.  This is just a wasted thread.  Having some nice looking muscles make you look good naked or in clothes end of discussion.  Go ask the ladies, dont ask us jocks lol.



Fine...Ladies what do you think?

I can tell you this, I think a girl lifter with a little extra meat to smooth things out a bit, looks alot better than a ripped, vascular girl (in clothes or naked). 

Which body would you rather touch?


----------



## GIZmo_Timme (Dec 25, 2004)

I dont like ripped girls with six pack and man boobs...


----------



## Newt (Dec 25, 2004)

I accually look better naked!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 25, 2004)

At my advanced age it is important to look good naked . Since I am sure I will be spending more time in the doctors office /hospital to fix all my old age problems .  


But seriuosly I agree with Prince. I am a seasonal kind of guy.


----------



## mikesteg (Dec 25, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> Wait a second...what the hell does that mean?  I know I'm not understanding that right.



An 'athletic cut' shirt is supposed to be slimmer than average, but it is cut to support a fairly large midsection. To me "athletic" implies muscular and not overly fat, which would mean the chest is larger than the waist.  Based on your avatar, I think that certainly applies to you.

The second comment was suggesting that the clothing industry is making it OK to have significant belly by calling it 'athletic'.  I would guess that a 'regular cut' dress shirt would properly fit someone who was technically obese.  Though, I guess that is a "regular" American these days. 

So if I was unclear or offended in any way.  I'm gone for 10 days now, so I won't be able to respond after this.  

Mike


----------



## kvyd (Dec 25, 2004)

Athletic cut is chest is 8 inches larger than waist.  So if you are buying a suit, then a 40 jacket will have a 32 pant.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 25, 2004)

Shouldn't that be in proportion though? I mean what if there's someone on the smaller side, wouldn't that be much harder to get those measurements because of the disproportional gap?


----------



## Egoatdoor (Dec 25, 2004)

seabee said:
			
		

> I can tell you this, I think a girl lifter with a little extra meat to smooth things out a bit, looks alot better than a ripped, vascular girl (in clothes or naked).
> 
> Which body would you rather touch?


I like a ripped vascular girl with muscle. And they are out there.  Ripped and vascular doesn't mean aneorexic.


----------



## Robin Hood (Dec 25, 2004)

GIZmo_Timme said:
			
		

> I dont like ripped girls with six pack and man boobs...


And this is what female bodybuilders have been fighting with for years....guys with attitudes like yours.

"Women aren't supposed to be muscular"..."Muscles take away from a woman's feminity"...Blah blah blah!

Who has defined feminity. I guess its all personal opinion and you have a right to prefer less muscular women. But I will say this...my boyfriend is also bodybuilder and the more muscle and definition I get, the more he likes to admire and touch my body.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 25, 2004)

Robin Hood said:
			
		

> And this is what female bodybuilders have been fighting with for years....guys with attitudes like yours.
> 
> "Women aren't supposed to be muscular"..."Muscles take away from a woman's feminity"...Blah blah blah!



That's not what he said...  He said he doesn't like girls like that.  He can't really help what kind of girls he is attracted to.  In general, I also prefer the girl to be lean, but smoothed out.  Of course, there are plenty of exceptions.

You have the right to do whatever you want to your body, but he has the right not to be attracted to it.  That's all I'm really saying.


----------



## Robin Hood (Dec 25, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> That's not what he said... He said he doesn't like girls like that. He can't really help what kind of girls he is attracted to. In general, I also prefer the girl to be lean, but smoothed out. Of course, there are plenty of exceptions.
> 
> You have the right to do whatever you want to your body, but he has the right not to be attracted to it. That's all I'm really saying.


Guess you're right CowPimp...to each their own. Its just that I constantly get that attitude from my family and a few friends. 

Naked, I look very defined and lean. With clothes on, I just look slim and well proportioned. Guess I'm lucky that I found a man who likes both "sides" of me.


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 25, 2004)

Yea I thought this got posted the other day but it never went through.

I would consider myself a seasonal guy...thicker during the winter and leaned out during the warmer weather. Except this winter I'm cutting early.

I don't mind a girl thats fit.  I actually enjoy it. There aren't many like comp ready bodybuilder types that are very vascular and cut by me but that def. wouldn't discourage me...I like the everyday "normal" lookin girl to.  Its more personality with me.  I enjoy being around more health concious people over unhealthy people sometimes...so with that comes the look of the person.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 25, 2004)

Robin Hood said:
			
		

> Guess you're right CowPimp...to each their own. Its just that I constantly get that attitude from my family and a few friends.
> 
> Naked, I look very defined and lean. With clothes on, I just look slim and well proportioned. Guess I'm lucky that I found a man who likes both "sides" of me.



I dislike it when people suggest that you shouldn't do that with your body.  As long as you aren't doing anything counterproductive to your health, I don't feel they have any right to comment.  However, if it means anything to you, I think your body is a tight little package, at least based on your previous avatar.  You have some serious hips (Which I deem a good thing).


----------



## Robin Hood (Dec 25, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I dislike it when people suggest that you shouldn't do that with your body. As long as you aren't doing anything counterproductive to your health, I don't feel they have any right to comment. However, if it means anything to you, I think your body is a tight little package, at least based on your previous avatar. You have some serious hips (Which I deem a good thing).


Thanks a lot!

That pic is so old. Its from September. I look much "tighter" now. Going to post new ones when I get back from the holidays. Slather on some self tanner and oil and get out the tripod.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 25, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Its more personality with me.



per·son·al·i·ty  (pûrs-nl-t)
n. pl. per·son·al·i·ties

The size of one's breasts: _Whoah, that girl has a lot of personality; she's falling out of her top!_


----------



## da jock (Dec 26, 2004)

I read where a 12" diff betweem Waist & Chest is the real beginning of a noticable athletic/BB's type build, which makes sense to me. I barely make it... my waist is 33.5 & my chest is 45.5" at my pits.... I still don't have a great "v" happening though...
As I spent most of my life "skinny as a bean-pole" & being totally non-athletic--- feeling good naked or @ the beach has been a major result from lifting!!!
A couple pix attached below - click to enlarge-. I'm 5'9.5" 173 lbs 30yo (and working on my legs!!)


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 26, 2004)

seabee said:
			
		

> I think I'm happier with a little extra meat and filling out my shirts. When I'm really cut, I look marginal in clothes.
> 
> Anyone else?


Funny you should say this b/c for me it's just the opposite. Some people think I look fat or overweight when in loose fitting clothes but i remember I always look better than them naked


----------



## Egoatdoor (Dec 26, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> That's not what he said... He said he doesn't like girls like that. He can't really help what kind of girls he is attracted to. In general, I also prefer the girl to be lean, but smoothed out. Of course, there are plenty of exceptions.
> 
> You have the right to do whatever you want to your body, but he has the right not to be attracted to it. That's all I'm really saying.


I have to agree with Robin Hood and disagree with you on this. I think he said what he said was in a very derogatory manner( "man boobs"). If he had just said six pak and sometime less hateful after that, it would have come off much less spiteful and she may not have gone off.


----------



## Tha Don (Dec 26, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I think clothes look better on my when I'm lower body fat.  As well, I feel that lower body fat levels give the illusion of more size via the increased definition, particularly in my arms.



same here, i prefer being lean to being bulked

as for women i go for girls with curves, tits, ass, something to grab n' a gal that can handle my size 

i like a bit of tone (on the arms and legs) but chicks wid flat chests and 6 packs is wrong!

peace


----------



## seabee (Dec 26, 2004)

I enjoy looking at girls in contest form (shredded and vascular) because I respect the art of bodybuilding, and the dedication it takes to get there, but they are just not "my type".

To girls, this may seem contradictory, but I know many girls who admire Ron Coleman, but who only go out with guys who are built like Jude Law.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Dec 26, 2004)

*.*



			
				seabee said:
			
		

> I enjoy looking at girls in contest form (shredded and vascular) because I respect the art of bodybuilding, and the dedication it takes to get there, but they are just not "my type".
> 
> To girls, this may seem contradictory, but I know many girls who admire Ron Coleman, but who only go out with guys who are built like Jude Law.







 Man!!! Every word you typed here was exactly what I would have said, I admire bodybuilders and I thinks it freaking awesome, but I love a girl with an ass and something to grab on to, of course it is hard to keep a relationship with a "normal/regular" woman because of our lifestyle because they dont understand it...


----------



## Robin Hood (Dec 26, 2004)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> I have to agree with Robin Hood and disagree with you on this. I think he said what he said was in a very derogatory manner( "man boobs"). If he had just said six pak and sometime less hateful after that, it would have come off much less spiteful and she may not have gone off.


Thanks for seeing where I was coming from. And that's exactly why I was offended...b/c of the "man boob" comment.

But like before, to each their own. I just so happen to have someone who likes the way I look. Probably b/c he is also a bodybuilder. Makes life much easier when you can relate to each other's lifestyle.


----------



## GIZmo_Timme (Dec 27, 2004)

young d said:
			
		

> same here, i prefer being lean to being bulked
> 
> as for women i go for girls with curves, tits, ass, something to grab n' a gal that can handle my size
> 
> ...


 
Yep you got it right young D


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 27, 2004)

Robin Hood said:
			
		

> Thanks for seeing where I was coming from. And that's exactly why I was offended...b/c of the "man boob" comment.




You'll have to understand that the name of Cow Pimp's Journal has Man Boobs in the title, so it's hard for him to think someone would be offended by it.


----------



## Vieope (Dec 27, 2004)

_I have never been cut in my life. I always go for the cuddly look. _


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 27, 2004)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> I have to agree with Robin Hood and disagree with you on this. I think he said what he said was in a very derogatory manner( "man boobs"). If he had just said six pak and sometime less hateful after that, it would have come off much less spiteful and she may not have gone off.



I think we need to hear a tone of voice to discern.  Either way, it's just semantics.  We don't have to be that politically correct, do we?


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 27, 2004)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> You'll have to understand that the name of Cow Pimp's Journal has Man Boobs in the title, so it's hard for him to think someone would be offended by it.



That too...


----------



## Egoatdoor (Dec 28, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I think we need to hear a tone of voice to discern. Either way, it's just semantics. We don't have to be that politically correct, do we?


I fail to see how someone can call a woman "six pak with man boobs" and have it sound in a nice way and not as extremely derogatory.

P.S. How would you feel if I said you had girly eyelashes and a stripper's ass?


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 28, 2004)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> I fail to see how someone can call a woman "six pak with man boobs" and have it sound in a nice way and not as extremely derogatory.
> 
> P.S. How would you feel if I said you had girly eyelashes and a stripper's ass?



Who said it was nice?  I just think it was in a joking way, perhaps.  At least that's how I interpreted it.

I would say you are 100% correct.  These are very noticeable traits on me.


----------



## sgtneo (Dec 28, 2004)

i have a very low body fat of around 8% not sure which is best calculator as different ones have given me diff answers but most are around the 8% mark. when training the other day i caught my tshirt with the barbel and could see why i was going to the gym and why to keep going i had abs and chest begining to get clearly defined as well as biceps begining to fill out shirt arms and i was happy with result. how ever body fat doesnt matter because if you see a huge bloke weighing in at 180-200 lbs or more no matter the amount of body fat you can tell its muscle not just fat. i think its better to have masive arms and chest than to be small in weight and just be toned. larger size generally shows more dedication and gains more respect in my books for the amount of work thats needed to get to that size and maintain it.

but if girls happen to see me with my shirt of im not gunna hide  why not if you have worked hard for it ocasionly you have the right to show it of

Neo


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 28, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Who said it was nice? I just think it was in a joking way, perhaps. At least that's how I interpreted it.
> 
> I would say you are 100% correct. These are very noticeable traits on me.


As much as I myself like to be as muscular as possible I also agree to each their own. I don't see anything wrong with finding a particular body type unattractive and just saying it as so. On men, I like them muscular and large. Although I admire and appreciate those that stay super lean all year, I don't find it sexually appealing. I also find women that are super lean without muscle mass unattractive. I think curves look nice on men and women. I think Vin Diesel-Batista is the optimal male look and for women competitors such as Tara Scotti or as big as Gina Davis. But I don't expect others to like this type of body level. I get a huge amount of mixed signals from men and women. Many men think I am too big or muscular. But they still respect and admire my dedication. I think people like Ronnie Coleman are great Bodybuilders but I woulnd't want to date him...


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 28, 2004)

sgtneo said:
			
		

> larger size generally shows more dedication and gains more respect in my books for the amount of work thats needed to get to that size and maintain it.
> Neo


I don't find this true.  I agree it takes great dedication and knowledge to get massive yes but I think it requires much more dedication and will power for many to get truelly cut.  Now there are always the oddballs that can maintain 6-8%bf year round or add on mass without breaking a sweat but for that every day joe shmo with a normal body structure I feel sliming down to be awsomely cut is much more difficult then gaining mass.  But maybe thats because I'm a true endo and my mind is biased....maybe if I were more of an ecto and had problems adding mass but was cut year round I may have a different mind set.



			
				shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> As much as I myself like to be as muscular as possible I also agree to each their own. I don't see anything wrong with finding a particular body type unattractive and just saying it as so. On men, I like them muscular and large. Although I admire and appreciate those that stay super lean all year, I don't find it sexually appealing. I also find women that are super lean without muscle mass unattractive. I think curves look nice on men and women. I think Vin Diesel-Batista is the optimal male look and for women competitors such as Tara Scotti or as big as Gina Davis. But I don't expect others to like this type of body level. I get a huge amount of mixed signals from men and women. Many men think I am too big or muscular. But they still respect and admire my dedication. I think people like Ronnie Coleman are great Bodybuilders but I woulnd't want to date him...


  Does this mean your bi?      j/k lol


----------



## Curlingcadys (Jan 1, 2005)

I'd have to agree with the above, me personally a "shredded" girl makes me a little ill, I don't know maybe cause it just looks so unhealthy even though its not they just look sick, litterally. Tone on the other hand I like, like my wife toned abs, tight legs and butt but overall smooth contoured look with the only real deffinition of muscle being in her abs, now to me thats perfect. She's in shap, tight, could bounce a quarter off her ass!! hehehe but doesn't look like she just escaped a concentration camp.


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 3, 2005)

Curlingcadys said:
			
		

> I'd have to agree with the above, me personally a "shredded" girl makes me a little ill, I don't know maybe cause it just looks so unhealthy even though its not they just look sick, litterally. Tone on the other hand I like, like my wife toned abs, tight legs and butt but overall smooth contoured look with the only real deffinition of muscle being in her abs, now to me thats perfect. She's in shap, tight, could bounce a quarter off her ass!! hehehe but doesn't look like she just escaped a concentration camp.


I think you need to take a look at my pics and then tell ME that I look sick and emaciated....


----------

